# What Have You Bought At Cons?



## Azerbaijan (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been to an anime con, a steampunk con, and a comic con. As of now, I'm planning to attend my first furry con next year (either FWA or AC, potentially both). 

I was wondering, what sort of stuff, besides prints, do people buy at furcons? What have you bought?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

there's a lot of stuff for sale. shirts, hats, costumes, bells, plushies, squeekers. 

I've only bought 1 thing at a fur con, I'm just not the shopping type. It was a giant tazzy devil plush. 

this is the only pic I could find on hand


----------



## FlamingLizard (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing.  My souvenirs that let me know I went to Anthrocon are my commissions, and the friends I made.  I'm not one to buy shirts that advertise where I have been, or car flags which I know some people bought too.


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 15, 2011)

Besides art, when I went to AC06, I bought a t-shirt by The Mountain with a pair of fox kits on it. I still wear it frequently.


----------



## WingDog (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a paw bottle opener and a t-shirt.


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 17, 2011)

I usually commission a badge and buy comics/graphic novels and prints. There are an unfortunate lack of horse prints, so I only get one a year or so.


----------



## thoron (Aug 19, 2011)

Most of my purchases are books. If you like reading then keep an eye out for Furplanet, SofaWolf, and Rabbit Valley.


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

I try to get one thing as a souvenir or anything else i like.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 21, 2011)

I got Cat Shit One Animated Series DVD (anime too) from the Dealer's Den at IFC this year. Even though the movie is 22 mins it was worth it


----------

